# What size school?



## 3Beasties (31 January 2009)

What is the average size of a school?  It Would be used for general schooling and jumping.  Am I right in thinking 20m x 40m or could you go smaller?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteHorseWendy (31 January 2009)

No, you can't really go any smaller than 20x40m


----------



## kafrin181995 (31 January 2009)

Hi, I know you are not meant to go smaller but we have a 20M X 19M sand school which we jump a 14.2hh and a 15hh pony/horse and school in  - we love it and are fine with it  - it depends on your preferences - PM me if you want any other infoon compact yards as ours is in our garden!!
picture below!! [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## ironhorse (31 January 2009)

40x20 is OK but if you want to do a lot of jumping wider is better - 40x25 or 40x30


----------



## kirstyfk (31 January 2009)

I would go for the biggest you have space and money for. If I was building one the smallest I would go for is 30x40. You would want at least 20x40 to practice dressage tests.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (31 January 2009)

Ours is 45 x 23 &amp; although it's only a few mtrs longer &amp; wider than the usual size it makes the world of difference when you do jump training. a 40 x 20 with a 16h2 or larger is a little tight &amp; you are more limited in what you can do.

Additionally if you are into dressage you would need a minimum of 40 x 20 as many prelims &amp; novice tests are staged in that size arena.


----------

